# Livery yards in or near chichester



## horseymum1976 (13 April 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of Waterloo Stables or Lordington Livery Yard? Be intested to hear your experiences good and bad. Am looking for yard in that area. Ideally want my own 5 box yard with menage. Have tried so many agents


----------



## teapot (14 April 2013)

Know the people who run Waterloo and would happily use that yard  

Lordington was always a popular choice, no idea if that's still the case.


----------



## Toffee44 (14 April 2013)

Lordington is lovely. gutted was 10miles from my house just a bit too far for my high mileage to work commute already as was in total opposite direction.

Just to say that as someone who as sought after a nice yard for ages in and around chichester I haven't found what I want. At nice yard now but no school. 

Despite the fantastic hacking I haven't found any really nice yards


----------



## brigit (30 April 2013)

I'm struggling too as well!


----------

